# craft books (about 150 newer books)



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

There are all types of craft subjects. I have pictures of the spines/titles I can forward if anyone is really interested. I'd like $3 each or make an offer on a bunch. I'll stick as many in a box as practical. You pay shipping. You'll need to get the photos to see all titles but here is a PARTIAL list (only 20 of about 150 titles):

boyce applique the boyce way 
singer halloween costumes 
sloan and gwynn classic paints and faux finishes 
marx professional painted finishes 
wagstaff and thoroughgood furniture facelifts 
scarecrows 
halloween decorating 
eastman painted treasures 
courtyards and containers 
prittie seasons of giving 
reader's digest low sew bedroom projects 
reader's digest home accessories 
macguire shells 
elliot paper mache 
warrender carolyn warrenders book of stencilling 
marshall making bits and pieces mosaics 
simplicity's simply the best home decorating book 
fanning and jones ceramic tiles 
ann skodt fairytale doughcraft 
stonescaping 
helen baird new crafts mosaics


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Do you have any knitting books or chicken scratch books?


----------

